

Launch of Boston Globe responsive redesign - - jeffgoldenson
http://bostonglobe.com/

======
vonkow
I was one of the back-end engineers on the project, if you've got any
questions, ask away. I'll answer what I can.

~~~
ra88it
This is a phenomenal implementation fluid layout. I've never seen it done so
gracefully. Congratulations to your team.

[edit: there might be a lot more than fluid layout involved with the redesign,
but that is the most striking aspect for me so far)

